# الف مبرووووووووووووووووك



## Messias (18 نوفمبر 2005)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووك*

بسم الله القوى



الف مبروك يا أخى مينا 


و اخى فريد 


و أختى ميرنا




ياريت مايكنش فيه حد تانى لان دى المره التانيه اللى اعمل فيها تعديل !  



على تعينكم




 نائب المشرف العام



تستحقونها  بجدارة 



ربنا يباركك عملكم  بثمر كثير



معلش ان جائت التهنئة متأخرة شويه لانى مشغول جدا اليومين دول


----------



## استفانوس (18 نوفمبر 2005)

*الرب يبارك حياتك
ولك كل الشكر*


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2005)

ميرسى يا مسيا وربنا معاك


----------



## ezzzak (18 نوفمبر 2005)

*الف مبروك يا جماعه*

الف مبروك يا جماعه وربنا يساعدكم ويقويكم 
الف مبروك حبيبي مينا ويارب اشوفك كدا مش نائب المشرف العام 
اشوفك نائب مدير الامن ورتبتك لواء


----------



## Coptic Man (18 نوفمبر 2005)

*اشكرك يا اخي الحبيب مسيا والرب يباركك وعقبالك لما تنضم لكدر الاشراف 

اما انتا يا ايزاك فا انا عارف قصدك كويس ومش ناقص فا ابعد عني نائب مدير الامن ولا معتقل عند نائب مدير الامن*


----------



## Michael (19 نوفمبر 2005)

الف الف مبروك
أخى مينا 


و اخى فريد 


و أختى ميرنا


انا اسف جدا جدا
على تاخرى فى التهنئة 
لكن صدقونى انا كنت مشغول جدا جدا
والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Coptic Man (19 نوفمبر 2005)

*ويبارك حياتك يا اخ مايكل وميرسي علي التهنئة الجميلة دي

الرب يباركك*


----------



## MARSHIEL (19 نوفمبر 2005)

الف الف مبروك
أخى مينا 


و اخى فريد 


و أختى ميرنا


انا اسف جدا جدا
على تاخرى فى التهنئة


----------



## استفانوس (19 نوفمبر 2005)

كل الشكر
والرب يبارككم


----------



## ميرنا (20 نوفمبر 2005)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## antoon refaat (30 ديسمبر 2005)

الف الف مبروك
أخى مينا 
و اخى فريد 
و أختى ميرنا
(("ليروا اعمالكم الحسنه فيمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات"))


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (30 ديسمبر 2005)

الف الف الف مبروك يا مننا
وانت يا اخ فريد الف مبروك 
وانتى الفين مبروكين ليكى ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2005)

الله يبارك فيكم يا رجاله سعيكم مشكور منجيش فى حاجه وحشه :t3:


----------



## Coptic Man (31 ديسمبر 2005)

*ميرسي يا انطون وميرسي يا كيرو قريبت ها تحصلونا باذن يسوع *


----------

